# Trouble keeping sight level



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

I am having trouble keeping my sight level once I start the aiming process. I am right handed and the logical trouble would be a lean to the bow sight side, but mine is the oppossite . I have tried to use v bars and they do help to some extent. Do you guys have any suggestions to what i may be doing or that might help. Thanks Bryan


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bryan Johnson said:


> I am having trouble keeping my sight level once I start the aiming process. I am right handed and the logical trouble would be a lean to the bow sight side, but mine is the oppossite . I have tried to use v bars and they do help to some extent. Do you guys have any suggestions to what i may be doing or that might help. Thanks Bryan


Add more weight to the bow using V-Bars, but add more weight to the V-Bar where it is needed. Or, instead of a V-Bar use just 1 back stab on the side where more weight is needed - you will have to play with not only the amount of weight, but also the angle of the back stab.


----------



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Prag .
I tried that yesterday but it felt real akward. May have to try it again but give it more of a chance. unfortuneatly I am going to have to wait a few days to get back outside as mothernature decided it wasn't time for us to start shooting outside just yet. Thanks Bryan


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bryan Johnson said:


> Thanks Prag .
> I tried that yesterday but it felt real akward. May have to try it again but give it more of a chance. unfortuneatly I am going to have to wait a few days to get back outside as mothernature decided it wasn't time for us to start shooting outside just yet. Thanks Bryan


Tell me about it - about 6 days of 80+ and sunshine - now 40 degrees and misting rain. 

BTW: That awkward feeling is probably the bow being vertical. :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tell me about it - about 6 days of 80+ and sunshine - now 40 degrees and misting rain.
> 
> BTW: That awkward feeling is probably the bow being vertical. :wink:


40's and mist!!!! I call that a good start to the outdoor season. We hit the 30's last week and out side we went. 2 days later we had -8 and 20 mph winds:angry: I went back inside:wink:
John


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tell me about it - about 6 days of 80+ and sunshine - now 40 degrees and misting rain.
> 
> BTW: That awkward feeling is probably the bow being vertical. :wink:


Son, bragging like that will only get you beat with a stick. Come on spring.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Son, bragging like that will only get you beat with a stick. Come on spring.


Man, what a miserable day today. Low 40's - raining 

And I'm sitting here in my shop staring at my "new" CherryJu1ce Martin S4 with new Hensley strings, and a "new" SureLoc Black Eagle scope. About the only thing left to do with it in the shop is to adjust the lighting so that I can see the Lizard #2 with its chameleon finish change colors.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Back to your original topic. If you find that you cant the bow the same way each shot then don't worry about fighting/correcting the problem. Another solution is to just adjust your sites 3rd axis to allow for your natural cant. Works great and you'll be much more comfortable while shooting......as our buddy X Hunter if you don't believe me. 

Works great and it's just one less thing you have to worry about while shooting.


----------



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

Ron could you or Xhunter go in to a little more detail about what you are talking about. I think I might know what you are talking about but want to make sure. Thanks Bryan


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

It will more than likely take 2 people to make the adjustment (or just one if you're patient enough). I'm talking about setting your site such that with the bow tilted at your normal cant the bubble reads level. If you cant the bow the exact same way each time then you'll be all set.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Meadows said:


> It will more than likely take 2 people to make the adjustment (or just one if you're patient enough). I'm talking about setting your site such that with the bow tilted at your normal cant the bubble reads level. If you cant the bow the exact same way each time then you'll be all set.


How do you accomplish this?
Shims under the mounting screws?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I've tried several different ways and what I find works best for me is...................

Level everything to plumb. Then draw the bow back, close your eyes and count to 3....open your eyes and see where you bubble is. Repeat this and count to 5, then 10. 

You should be in relatively the same place. You then take your 2nd axis and level it to your natural cant. 

PS I have a reverse cant just as you!!!


----------



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help I thought that was what you was talking about . Hinklemonster glad to see I'm not the only one .Thanks Bryan


----------

